# [Q] Where are the old CM nightlies?



## Flipfreak (Jun 22, 2011)

Ok, so I have heard that nightly 7 has much better battery life than any of the newer ones, but i cant seem to find a place to download it. When I go to the download site, it says that the download link doesn't exist and it is no longer on rom manager too. Can anyone direct me to where I can find it or could you upload CM Nightly 7 to this thread?

Thank you!


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2011)

Flipfreak said:


> Ok, so I have heard that nightly 7 has much better battery life than any of the newer ones, but i cant seem to find a place to download it. When I go to the download site, it says that the download link doesn't exist and it is no longer on rom manager too. Can anyone direct me to where I can find it or could you upload CM Nightly 7 to this thread?
> 
> Thank you!


That's odd. I went and checked ROM Manager as well and noticed that any of the nightlies before 10 are not showing up.

Oh, I also didn't notice any change in battery life when I upgraded every nightly from #7 to #16. I think the "better" battery life with Nightly #7 is more of a placebo effect. After 4 hours and 48 minutes, I'm sitting at 84% battery life. That's with moderate usage on #16.


----------



## IRONMatt (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah, i believe this is due to the new naming system that the buildbots have been using. I think they changed what the filename would be during upload, so it is searching for the files using the new naming system.


----------



## Flipfreak (Jun 22, 2011)

IRONMatt said:


> Yeah, i believe this is due to the new naming system that the buildbots have been using. I think they changed what the filename would be during upload, so it is searching for the files using the new naming system.


Is there any way around this?


----------



## Webst3r (Jun 6, 2011)

The Cyanogen Mirror Network archives them all.


----------



## Flipfreak (Jun 22, 2011)

Webst3r said:


> The Cyanogen Mirror Network archives them all.


It's not working. Try to download one, comes up with Not Found and says the zip was not found on the server.


----------



## Flipfreak (Jun 22, 2011)

Ok I found an alternate site - http://goo-inside.me/cm/cdma_shadow/nightly


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

swiftmazda said:


> That's odd. I went and checked ROM Manager as well and noticed that any of the nightlies before 10 are not showing up.
> 
> Oh, I also didn't notice any change in battery life when I upgraded every nightly from #7 to #16. I think the "better" battery life with Nightly #7 is more of a placebo effect. After 4 hours and 48 minutes, I'm sitting at 84% battery life. That's with moderate usage on #16.


agreed "placebo" plus if check cvpcs'es commits. And then also check what changes in each nightly .u'll see that for the most part, that theres not really even a possibility of changing battery life in the past 10 nightlies....i mean pcs worked on it. i think about 2-3 days in the past week and half and the only thing he changed was fixed mms....other than that it was just general cyanogemod stuff that was updated. And thats cross-phone cyanogen stuff that was done by other devs that approved it for each phone....he hasnt done any work or changed anything dealing with the battery lately


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> agreed "placebo" plus if check cvpcs'es commits. And then also check what changes in each nightly .u'll see that for the most part, that theres not really even a possibility of changing battery life in the past 10 nightlies....i mean pcs worked on it. i think about 2-3 days in the past week and half and the only thing he changed was fixed mms....other than that it was just general cyanogemod stuff that was updated. And thats cross-phone cyanogen stuff that was done by other devs that approved it for each phone....he hasnt done any work or changed anything dealing with the battery lately


Exactly! Most nightlies don't contain anything for the Droid X. The only reason I flash to the latest nightly is I get bored.  The whole belief that battery is better on Nightly #7 is false. Nightlies are development snapshots. Every night around the same time, one will be uploaded regardless if changes are committed or not. It's an automated thing and will happen regardless if someone is actually committing changes.

Like you said, there have not been any changes dealing with battery. Well, the 1% increment thing was a partial commit and doesn't actually change anything yet. It just laid the framework for a later update. Nothing between #7 and #16 should affect battery life whatsoever. Any changes are because of "placebo."

Cvpcs made a great article regarding nightlies. I'm too lazy to provide the link right now, but anyone can stroll on over to the Cyanogenmod forums and look at the first post in the nightly thread for the Droid X. His article explains exactly what nightlies are and eliminates any misconceptions.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

swiftmazda said:


> Exactly! Most nightlies don't contain anything for the Droid X. The only reason I flash to the latest nightly is I get bored.  The whole belief that battery is better on Nightly #7 is false. Nightlies are development snapshots. Every night around the same time, one will be uploaded regardless if changes are committed or not. It's an automated thing and will happen regardless if someone is actually committing changes.
> 
> Like you said, there have not been any changes dealing with battery. Well, the 1% increment thing was a partial commit and doesn't actually change anything yet. It just laid the framework for a later update. Nothing between #7 and #16 should affect battery life whatsoever. Any changes are because of "placebo."
> 
> Cvpcs made a great article regarding nightlies. I'm too lazy to provide the link right now, but anyone can stroll on over to the Cyanogenmod forums and look at the first post in the nightly thread for the Droid X. His article explains exactly what nightlies are and eliminates any misconceptions.


boom lol


----------

